# Celtic Crossstitch



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I have finally managed to photograph the Celtic Christmas and Celtic seasons, after waiting for the gloom to lift long enough to switch workroom lights off :roll: Just hope I can attach them :lol: The Celtic Autumn is stitched in the alternative colourway because it looked too much like "Spring" originally.Lindseymary


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> I have finally managed to photograph the Celtic Christmas and Celtic seasons, after waiting for the gloom to lift long enough to switch workroom lights off :roll: Just hope I can attach them :lol: The Celtic Autumn is stitched in the alternative colourway because it looked too much like "Spring" originally.Lindseymary


They are beautiful. They show so much calmness and innocence in them.


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

These are beautiful. I love doing crossstitch. I know how long it took you and how much work they were. You did a fantastic job. :thumbup:


----------



## bjrileytucson (Feb 5, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Love them!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are gorgeous pictures


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comments. DH says they "don't really appeal" to him   But I like 'em.Lindseymary


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Men, what do they know? Your work is exquisite!!!! I used to do counted cross stitch when I was younger so I can appreciate all of the work you put into these stunning works of art!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, I just love them ALL. Wish I had enough years left to do all the things I would love to do - including some of these beautiful cross stitch pictures.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I have wanted to do the Celtic ones, even have the patterns, they were a gift! Lovely!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I could stare at those all day. They are truly beautiful.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful and exquisite stitching!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and I love the finished projects..


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

They're beautiful.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to do the cross stitch patterns from this person when I was younger. Today I don't have the vision to do it any more. They are beautiful though.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Makes me want to get back to counted cross stitch!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

They are so beautiful! There is so much detail.  Great job!!!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I have all the Celtics, and am half way thru' Spring, it bores me to tears. I don't know why. 

Well done on a FAB job! I really appreciate your tenacity sticking to them all.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

They're beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

They are just gorgeous!! That took a lot of patience to do those. Just beautiful!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonderful work! I know how long they take, having done quite a few pictures myself. I have a book with ancient Santa pictures and I wish I could find the time to do them. But other things keep cropping up!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,what beautiful works.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful!! Where did you find the patterns for the Celtics? My friend woukd love them.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, and for taking the trouble to post them.
The designs are by Lavendar and Lace, the whole range can be found at www.tiag.com, but don't get too tempted or no knitting will be done! :lol: 
The Celtic Autumn is stitched in an alternative colourway(I have thread numbers still) because the original matched Spring, which doesn't say "Autumn" to me.
Thank you all,Lindseymary


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I haven't done cross stitch in a while, sometimes I get a yen to do one. Maybe a simple kit will get it out of my system. I have moved into a small place so I don't have room for multiple crafts.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You've inspired me to pull out my cross stitching, now that the Christmas knitting is all done and gifted. I have many of the same patterns you've completed, so it was great to see them actually completed and displayed.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

These are beautiful! I've thought about attempting one of these, but have never done soafter I finish this "Cardinals on the Birdbath" which is divided into 9 parts, I may try one. You've got quite a collection of beautiful cross stitches


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> These are beautiful! I've thought about attempting one of these, but have never done soafter I finish this "Cardinals on the Birdbath" which is divided into 9 parts, I may try one. You've got quite a collection of beautiful cross stitches


Thank you. We are running out of walls   DH keeps offering the garage walls...outside :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great job. 
hours of work


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I am in awe. Your work is absolutely stunning.


----------



## 11646 (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are on my bucket list to do. I love those! You did a wonderful job. They're beautiful!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> I have finally managed to photograph the Celtic Christmas and Celtic seasons, after waiting for the gloom to lift long enough to switch workroom lights off :roll: Just hope I can attach them :lol: The Celtic Autumn is stitched in the alternative colourway because it looked too much like "Spring" originally.Lindseymary


Wow just beautiful, they are Lavender and Lace no??
I have done some of the wedding ones from them. You did a wonderful job and must have taken you a long time.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

All of your work is beautiful and I know how time consuming it is, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW comes to mind .. all are just beautifully done.

Thanks for showing.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are beautiful - my Mum has done the red one. My sisters and I went to a craft show a while back and thought our Mum would like to do it. She was very surprised when we gave it to her but she did it. In fact I wish I could show you all a picture of her walls in her flat they are covered in cross stitch pictures she done and they are just amazing - she has even done one of John Wayne that actually looks like him.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

These are so beautiful! Love 'em!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## grandmakathy (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful. I have the patterns but haven't done them yet. Hope mine turn out as wonderful as yours


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

How beautiful. I too have done cross stitch in the past and seeing your stitching makes me want to work on something again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work! I love those Celtic designs.
It makes me want to get out my Cross stitch books! First I have a number of WIPs to finish.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful, inspirational work.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Wish I could still do cross stitch. You spent many hundreds of hours making them, I'm sure, and they are priceless.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

V nice.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely in the details


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

They are lovely! I have not done cross stitch in years, but this in an encouragement. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

